# Should I get a 4k monitor?



## stevevp (Nov 13, 2018)

I am in the throes of migrating back from Mac to PC. I have purchased the computer but still need to purchase a new monitor. Meanwhile I am using my old HP ZR24w monitor which whilst having a nice matte screen is a bit long in the tooth and has a max resolution of 1920x1200.  The "mistake" is that I am running it next to the outgoing 27" iMac with its glorious 5k screen (the only thing I will miss) and there is  quite a contrast!

I had originally intended to go for a full 10-bit solution but decided that this was overkill for what is meant to be a hobby. I then settled on a 27" Eizo (I like things to last for 10 years!) with a max resolution of 2560x1440. However, having got used to the 5k screen on the iMac I am now wondering if I should be getting a 4k monitor for the PC, mindful of the problems with text scaling with Adobe apps. Or is 2k enough?

I have read lots of online reviews but I am still undecided so grateful for any thoughts for or against and for an idea of what other members are using.

Many thanks.


----------



## tspear (Nov 13, 2018)

I lived with 2K for years. I then got a 4k monitor, I no longer edit on my laptop at 2K.

And yes this is hobby for me. I went for BenQ because it was so much cheaper. If I get five years I will be happy, in fact at the time I could by five BenQ for the same price as the Enzo. 
Memory says BenQ 320P. It is the wide gamut photography 32in 4k one.


Tim

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 13, 2018)

If it comes down to it, IMO do not trade resolution for color accuracy.  Better to get 4k good color of course, but the real high res monitors that also are very color-accurate get pricey fast.


----------



## happycranker (Nov 14, 2018)

Look at NEC monitors as well, they are a very good alternative to Eizo and many models have built in calibrators.


----------



## stevevp (Nov 14, 2018)

Many thanks for your replies. I was interested in the BenQ 271 back in April when I kicked off this thread about 10-bit workflow which I decided I didn't need. I am still attracted to this monitor but it does have quite varied reviews and there seems to be a concern about image retention. The price differential with the Eizo is nowhere near 5x, at least not now in the UK. The BenQ271 is about 2/3 the price of an Eizo CG277 which is still significant but not a deal breaker for long term use.

My main concern is pixels, screen real estate and application scaling. I am attracted by the Eizo's with their built in calibration but this seems limited to the 2k monitors. I will check out NEC.


----------



## tspear (Nov 14, 2018)

Good luck in the hunt. 
I found the larger the monitor and resolution the greater the price difference. 

Tim

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 15, 2018)

tspear said:


> Good luck in the hunt.
> I found the larger the monitor and resolution the greater the price difference.
> 
> Tim
> ...


Tim,

The great the price difference between ______, __________, and ___________.  (please fill in the blanks.)

For myself, just thinking about my next photo monitor, I'm probably going to limit size to 27 inches, and resolution to 2K, in order to get full Adobe RGB coverage and good build quality at a price I can "justify" to my "chief financial officer."  Life is full of tradeoffs.

Phil


----------



## tspear (Nov 15, 2018)

BenQ SW320 I got for just over 1000 on a promotional sale.  (I recall I had a 1K budget that I bent by a couple hundred bucks). BH Lists it currently for $1349
Enzo ColorEdge CG319X 31.1 listed on BH for $5979.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 15, 2018)

tspear said:


> BenQ SW320 I got for just over 1000 on a promotional sale.  (I recall I had a 1K budget that I bent by a couple hundred bucks). BH Lists it currently for $1349
> Enzo ColorEdge CG319X 31.1 listed on BH for $5979.



 Yeah, see that last one is almost my D6 when it comes out.  I love a good monitor but that's pretty bad.  I think my first car was less than that (and maybe my current is worth less now).


----------



## tspear (Nov 15, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> Yeah, see that last one is almost my D6 when it comes out.  I love a good monitor but that's pretty bad.  I think my first car was less than that (and maybe my current is worth less now).



The first car I paid for was a used Toyota Corolla, bought from a family friend at a discount of $2K total. With inflation, I somehow think it would still be less than that Enzo monitor.


----------



## stevevp (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm looking at 27" max. The 2k Eizo I was looking at was the Eizo CG2730. The 277 is more expensive. The 279X is supposed to ship this month, there's no information available on price but I expect it will even more expensive. They don't seem to do a 4k 27" monitor so I'd have to look elsewhere.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 17, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> I think my first car was less than that (and maybe my current is worth less now).



My first car was all of US $300, an old, beat-up Chevy.  That was in 1973.   When I upgrade my system these days, the CPU or motherboard alone costs more than that.

Phil


----------



## tspear (Nov 17, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> My first car was all of US $300, an old, beat-up Chevy.  That was in 1973.   When I upgrade my system these days, the CPU or motherboard alone costs more than that.
> 
> Phil



I was two years old. A little young to buy a car


----------

